# Clawfoot tub drain?



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm remodeling a bathroom for some friends and they purchased a clawfoot tub. It has the drain assembly with it but it stops about an inch from the floor. What do I need to finish attaching it to the waste plumbing? Do I just replace the tail piece with a longer one to go into a trap under the floor? Any advice or pictures would be great.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

you got any pictures?? that would help


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

rex said:


> you got any pictures?? that would help


I'll get some tomorrow.


----------



## assocplumbers (Apr 15, 2009)

It should terminate into a slip joint fitting above the floor


----------



## Plumbing Zombie (Jun 11, 2011)

If this is a new clawfoot, it should have been ordered with a new waste and overflow to cut tailpiece to length. If not order a new one and the threads of the trap adapter are all you should see a.f.f. to fit under the escutcheon. If you have an old claw with original waste and overflow, order a new one, as the original w&o for that era was 1 3/8", not 1 1/2"and only I know the secret to tying to 1 3/8" lol.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Plumbing Zombie said:


> If this is a new clawfoot, it should have been ordered with a new waste and overflow to cut tailpiece to length. If not order a new one and the threads of the trap adapter are all you should see a.f.f. to fit under the escutcheon. If you have an old claw with original waste and overflow, order a new one, as the original w&o for that era was 1 3/8", not 1 1/2"and only I know the secret to tying to 1 3/8" lol.


You're not the only one who knows!!


----------



## Plumbing Zombie (Jun 11, 2011)

jarvis design said:


> You're not the only one who knows!!


I know but it sure feels good to think so.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Plumbing Zombie said:


> If this is a new clawfoot, it should have been ordered with a new waste and overflow to cut tailpiece to length. If not order a new one and the threads of the trap adapter are all you should see a.f.f. to fit under the escutcheon. If you have an old claw with original waste and overflow, order a new one, as the original w&o for that era was 1 3/8", not 1 1/2"and only I know the secret to tying to 1 3/8" lol.


There are several ways to do it, the easiest is the 1½" to 13/8" slip nuts and washers I have in my truck.


----------

